# rond een uur of twee



## autap6

Hallo

Ik vind die uitdrukking een beetje moeilijk.

Blijkbaar betekent het "around two o'clock", 
kan men maar zeggen: "rond twee uur"?

Bedankt!


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag Autap6

- Ja, dit betekent inderdaad "around two o'clock".
- _Rond twee uur _is eveneens juist en betekent hetzelfde.

Groetjes Herman


----------



## HKK

Je kan deze uitdrukking gebruiken voor allerlei schattingen: een [object] of [geschat aantal].

_Een man of drie
Een bladzijde of tien
Een dag of vijf_

Het werkt alleen met kleine of ronde getallen (Niet: _Een man of 175_. Wel: _Een man of 15_ of _Een man of 1000_). Volgens mij geeft _Een uur of twee_ ook een minder precieze schatting dan _Rond twee uur_.


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

HKK said:


> Volgens mij geeft _Een uur of twee_ ook een minder precieze schatting dan _Rond twee uur_.


Mee eens.
_Zo rond twee uur_ zou ook een ruimere schatting zijn dan _rond twee uur_. Ik denk dat het niet veel vager kan dan _zo rond een uurtje of twee, _maar ik daag graag iedereen uit mij te overtreffen.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag HKK,
Dag meneer De Vos,

Ik heb de uitdaging aangenomen.

Hoeveel minuten, seconden en als het echt moet picoseconden  verschil is er dan algemeen genomen
tussen de twee uitdrukkingen? Ik heb me een beetje blind gestaard op beide zinnen, en ik ben er nog steeds niet uit.

Alle hulp is welkom.

Groetjes Herman


----------



## HKK

Wel Herman, hoe ik ernaar kijk is:

"Ik kom naar de stad tegen een uur of twee" 
Zegt impliciet: "... maar het kan ook uitdraaien op 3", met andere woorden je doet eigenlijk een educated guess.

"Ik kom naar de stad rond twee uur"
Zegt eerder: "Ik kom in een zekere tijdspanne gecentreerd op 14.00", waarmee je eerder een schatting geeft.

Natuurlijk geeft geen van beide uitdrukkingen een absoluut tijdsframe weer, maar "een x of y" geeft voor mij meer onzekerheid en ruimte voor afwijking.


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

HKK said:


> Wel Herman, hoe ik ernaar kijk is:
> 
> "Ik kom naar de stad tegen een uur of twee"
> Zegt impliciet: "... maar het kan ook uitdraaien op 3", met andere woorden je doet eigenlijk een educated guess.
> 
> "Ik kom naar de stad rond twee uur"
> Zegt eerder: "Ik kom in een zekere tijdspanne gecentreerd op 14.00", waarmee je eerder een schatting geeft.
> 
> Natuurlijk geeft geen van beide uitdrukkingen een absoluut tijdsframe, maar "een x of y" geeft voor mij meer onzekerheid en ruimte voor afwijking weer.


 Ik zou persoonlijk zeggen dat _tegen twee uur_ tussen kwart voor twee uur en (vijf minuten na) twee ligt,_ rond twee uur_ tussen kwart voor en kwart na twee, terwijl_(zo) __rond_ _ een uur(tje) of twee_ overal tussen half twee en half drie kan liggen.

Let wel, dit is een heel persoonlijke lezing, dus over de tijdsmarges valt te discussiëren.


----------

